# Empfehlung einer AIO auf einem B550



## Deathman (5. April 2021)

Guten Abend, 

ich suche eine AIO Wasserkühlung für das MSI B550 Edge Wifi.
Laut Kaufempfehlung im neuen Heft ist der Artic Freezer II genannt, den habe ich für den i7-7700K im Einsatz. Leider finde ich nun im Blog bei Artic, das der neue Montagerahmen bei manchen Boards Probleme macht (ab Rev. 3). Hat einer damit Erfahrung sammeln können? Kann ich den Freezer einsetzen oder lieber eine andere AIO? 

Viel Dank im Voraus


----------



## flx23 (6. April 2021)

Du meinst sicherlich den Arctic Liquid Freezer II. 

An sich ist die aktuell zu kaufen de Version kompatible zu am4 sockel. Somit passt er auf jedes x370, X470, X570, b350, B450, b550 und auch a320 sowie a520 board.


----------



## Deathman (6. April 2021)

Hallo,  laut Artic Blog kann es Probleme geben.  Link: https://blog.arctic.ac/de/2021/01/12/liquid-freezer-ii-revision-3-montagekomplikationen/
Daher auch meine Frage zu dem B550 Board. Leider hat Artic Cooling keine Liste mit Boards die Probleme machen.

Gruß Deathman


----------



## flx23 (6. April 2021)

Und da wird doch auch die Lösung genannt 

_Welche Lösung gibt es?
Bitte kontaktiere unseren Support, um kostenlose eine Backplate zu erhalten, welche den offiziellen AMD-Spezifikationen entspricht._


----------



## Deathman (6. April 2021)

Ok, dann werde ich mich an Artic Cooling wenden.

Vielen Dank flx23


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. April 2021)

Die Probleme betreffen nur die erweiterten Haltebleche der Rev.3. Ich würde mal schwer hoffen, dass Arctic im Zweifelsfall die schlankere Version der Rev.1 (von mir getestet) oder 2 zur Verfügung stellen kann.


----------

